# Pinchar/clicar



## irene.acler

Hola. 
El contexto es el siguiente:

 
_Colocando el cursor y pinchando en un destino cualquiera podemos leer una minuciosa descripción del lugar con los sitios más bonitos para visitar.._

 
Es correcto utilizar el verbo "pinchar"? Querría poner "clicar" pero veo que la RAE no lo recoje, entonces me preguntaba cuál es el verbo que queda mejor.

 
Gracias.


----------



## Lullaby_

Aunque quizás se utilize más hacer click o clicar, pinchar es correcto.


----------



## irene.acler

Muchas gracias, Lullaby!


----------



## Betildus

irene.acler said:


> Hola.
> El contexto es el siguiente:
> 
> 
> _Colocando el cursor y pinchando en un destino cualquiera podemos leer una minuciosa descripción del lugar con los sitios más bonitos para visitar.._
> 
> 
> Es correcto utilizar el verbo "pinchar"? Querría poner "clicar" pero veo que la RAE no lo recoje, entonces me preguntaba cuál es el verbo que queda mejor.
> 
> 
> Gracias.


 
Hola:
En el larousse, una de las acepciones de CLIC es:
*CLIC* n. m. (voz onomatopéyica). Sonido o ruido de duración muy breve.
 2. Cada una de las pulsaciones que se realizan en el mando o ratón de un ordenador.
.....
Por lo tanto, tanbién podría ser:
- Colocando el cursor y haciendo clic en un destino cualquiera.....
- Colocando el cursor y dando clic en un destino cualquiera.....
ó "Dé clic en el destino deseado y podrá leer....."


----------



## irene.acler

Gracias por las muchas opciones, Beltidus, me sirven mucho!


----------



## Berenguer

Personalmente, manías que tiene uno, no me gusta para la acción del ratón, ni clicar (una aberración al idioma castellano) ni pinchar. Yo abogo por el uso de *seleccionar*. Así: _Colocando el cursor y seleccionando un destino cualquiera podemos..."
_Un saludo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> Personalmente, manías que tiene uno, no me gusta para la acción del ratón, ni clicar (una aberración al idioma castellano) ni pinchar. Yo abogo por el uso de *seleccionar*. Así: _Colocando el cursor y seleccionando un destino cualquiera podemos..."_
> Un saludo


 
Ay, Berenguer, aquí no coincido contigo... Mis conocimientos informáticos no son ni mucho menos doctos, pero yo creo que una cosa es pinchar/clicar y otra es seleccionar, ¿no? Seleccionar es la función para tomar una palabra o parte del texto y desplazarla, cortarla, borrarla, etc. Mientras que clicar/pinchar se utiliza sobre todo para abrir un nuevo enlace, ¿no?

Bueno, la polémica está servida


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ay, Berenguer, aquí no coincido contigo... Mis conocimientos informáticos no son ni mucho menos doctos, pero yo creo que una cosa es pinchar/clicar y otra es seleccionar, ¿no? Seleccionar es la función para tomar una palabra o parte del texto y desplazarla, cortarla, borrarla, etc. Mientras que clicar/pinchar se utiliza sobre todo para abrir un nuevo enlace, ¿no?
> 
> Bueno, la polémica está servida


Hola:
Concuerdo plenamente con Tradu (menos en lo de clicar, esa palabra no existe)....por eso había puesto esas posibilidades. La otra alternativa es cambiar totalmente la frase:
- Seleccionando el destino deseado, con un clic podrá leer una minuciosa descripción del lugar con los sitios más bonitos para visitar.
- Colocando el cursor en el destino deseado y dando un clic, podemos ver una minuciosa descripción del lugar con los sitios más bonitos para visitar.
No Beren..., tampoco me calza mucho el "seleccionar".

La otra alternativa es diseñar la página de modo tal que al pasar el mouse por sobre X "monito" aparezca la leyenda: "haga clic aquí". También puede no decir nada porque al pasar el mouse por arriba se pone "una manito" como en el Acrobat, se entiende?

Saludos.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Betildus said:


> Concuerdo plenamente con Tradu (menos en lo de clicar, esa palabra no existe)....


 
Pues, chicos, qué queréis que os diga, a mí el verbo "clicar" no me parece tan fuera de lugar.


----------



## Betildus

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues, chicos, qué queréis que os diga, a mí el verbo "clicar" no me parece tan fuera de lugar.


 
Lo que sucede Tradu es que el "verbo clicar" NO existe. Hay muchas palabras que "gracias" a la computación se han tomado del inglés. En este ámbito se escribe (y se habla también) mucho en "spanglish". La acepción que puse de la palabra CLIC es nueva, cuando no existía el mouse ni se usaba.

Saludos.


----------



## Berenguer

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ay, Berenguer, aquí no coincido contigo... Mis conocimientos informáticos no son ni mucho menos doctos, pero yo creo que una cosa es pinchar/clicar y otra es seleccionar, ¿no? Seleccionar es la función para tomar una palabra o parte del texto y desplazarla, cortarla, borrarla, etc. Mientras que clicar/pinchar se utiliza sobre todo para abrir un nuevo enlace, ¿no?
> 
> Bueno, la polémica está servida



Tradu, alguna vez tenía que ser la primera en que estuviésemos en discordancia. 
Para mí el hecho de cliquear (que lo prefiero a clicar) o pinchar sobre un determinado icono/botón/archivo tiene como resultado seleccionarlo o activarlo. De ahí que prefiera no sucumbir ante el peligroso y dañíno recurso del spanglish, y usar cualquiera de los dos términos castellanos citados.



Betildus said:


> Hola:
> 
> No Beren..., tampoco me calza mucho el "seleccionar".
> 
> La otra alternativa es diseñar la página de modo tal que al pasar el mouse por sobre X "monito" aparezca la leyenda: "haga clic aquí". También puede no decir nada porque al pasar el mouse por arriba se pone "una manito" como en el Acrobat, se entiende?
> 
> Saludos.



Betildus, permíteme criticarte en una cosita, que sé, porque lo sé, que es muy frecuente en sudamérica, y es el avance acelerado de las hordas "spanglicas". Lo digo referente a tu uso del "mouse" en vez de ratón.
Lamento en cualquier caso que no te guste lo de seleccionar.
 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Pues, chicos, qué queréis que os diga, a mí el verbo "clicar" no me parece tan fuera de lugar.



Tradu, cada día te veo menos purista ¿eh?...no me esperaba yo eso de tí.

¡Un saludo a todos!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Berenguer said:


> Para mí el hecho de cliquear (que lo prefiero a clicar) o pinchar sobre un determinado icono/botón/archivo tiene como resultado seleccionarlo o activarlo.


 
¡Cliquear! Yo había utilizado este verbo en tiempos ya muy pretéritos y mis colegas de universidad me decían: ¿Pero qué dices? Y al final, casi sin querer, me pasé al "clicar"... ¿Y por qué no me disgusta "clicar"? Pues porque los ratones son universales y todos hacen "clic, clic"... ¿Hasta qué punto es un anglicismo? 

Bueno, Berenguer, y si no se discute a mediados de julio en los madriles... ¡No te me vayas a escapar!


----------



## hosec

Betildus said:


> Lo que sucede Tradu es que el "verbo clicar" NO existe. Hay muchas palabras que "gracias" a la computación se han tomado del inglés. En este ámbito se escribe (y se habla también) mucho en "spanglish". La acepción que puse de la palabra CLIC es nueva, cuando no existía el mouse ni se usaba.
> 
> Saludos.


 

Hola, Betildus:

Cuando dices que "clicar" _no existe_... te refieres a que no está en el D.R.A.E., ¿no?, porque, desde luego, existir existe: no sólo quienes estamos escribiendo en este hilo lo estamos usando (tú me dirás cómo nos íbamos a entender usando un término inexistente), sino también muchísima gente más en todo el ámbito hispánico.
Que un término no esté en el D.R.A.E. no implica que no exista: sólo que no está en el D.R.A.E (imagínate la cantidad de regionalismos que no están en el D.R.A.E., por ejemplo).

De todas formas, yo prefiero la locución "hacer clic" o "pinchar".

Saludos.


----------



## xeneize

Hola, lamento que para ustedes suene malo, por anglicismo, o lo que sea, y me extraña tanta decisión en decir "esta cosa está mal", o, lo que es peor, "¡esto no existe!""!
¿De dónde semejante seguridad?
Betildus, vos podés decir: "esto no existe EN EL RAE".
O bien, podés decir: "esto no existe en Chile" (siempre y cuando lo puedas demostrar, claro ).
Bien aún, podés decir: "esto NO existe en mi casa/familia/entorno" .
Recomendaría, en cambio, no decir NUNCA "esta cosa no existe" o "esto está mal" en el idioma español, que es hablado por unos no sé cuántos cientos de millones de personas en unos 20 países, y que tiene muchos usos aceptados por el habla (la gente, al fin y al cabo, es la que decide) y considerados correctos, a pesar de que no lo sean por el mataburros de la Academia.
Así que, les informo que en Argentina sí EXISTE también el verbo _clickear_, y su variante _hacer click_.
Se usan en publicaciones escritas, y los diarios, y todo, incluyendo el mismísimo _Clarín_.
Así que, su uso en la Argentina está considerado correcto, mal que le pese a la Academia. 
Igual, _cliquear_ y _clicar_ se dicen en España, así que me parece que sí existan. Los tres los considero válidos, junto con _pinchar_.
_Seleccionar_, para mí, está re bien, pero coincido con Tradu en que le veo un matiz algo distinto, apenas.
Por supuesto, serían anglicismos los anteriormente nombrados (la explicación de la Academia de que es una onomatopeya me parece falta de sustento, ya que _to click_ es verbo inglés, desde mucho antes que la palabra apareciera en español, y de ese verbo llegó dicha palabra). 
Pero, con lo de que son anglicismos, yo no le veo nada malo, son anglicismos ni más y ni menos que miles de otros, y no se puede impedir a los anglicismos que entren en el idioma, si no se lo tendría que impedir a toda palabra extranjera, y el idioma se fosilizaría.
Es más, lo de clickear, clicar o cliquear, a mi entender, añadió a la palabra española ese matiz que su correspondiente castizo no tenía, así que enriqueció al idioma. Me parece un perfecto ejemplo de anglicismo que viene a cuenta, no baldío.
Ah, en Argentina también se dice _mouse_, al igual que en toda la América hispana, creo. Sí, es un anglicismo. En muchos casos, como en éste, el anglicismo cuajó en Argentina, en otros, sin embargo, en España.
Acá, estoy de acuerdo en que se podía traducir, pero igual no me suena decir _ratón_, me gusta más la palabra inglesa. Simple opinión mía.
 
**** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)

No se puede decir ni que uno está mejor ni que peor, opino yo.
Saludos


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Xeneize:

No puedo estar MÁS de acuerdo con tu exposición, tan sensata 

Besos a mi Cerdeña


----------



## xeneize

Gracias Tradu 

Besos a Catalunya també


----------



## Ube

Hola:
Mira lo que dice la Agencia Efe:

clicar/hacer clic:

"Pulsar" y "hacer clic" son las formas correctas en español para indicar el acto de selección con el dispositivo informático denominado ratón. Según los países se utiliza también pinchar (en España).
Lo que no es correcto es clicar ni cliquear.

Hasta aquí lo que dice la Agencia, pero _clicar_ se usa muchísimo y no se puede considerar incorrecta según mi opinión.
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

En México no se usa ni clicar ni cliquear, y mucho penos pinchar. El único término que conozco es *hacer "click"*, y me parece muy aporpiado por que el dispositivo efectivamente *hace clic* cada vez que lo presionas. Dicho dispositivo se llama ratón o mouse indistinatmente. Hace 6 años era ratón por regla, pero gana terreno el mouse.


 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


----------



## totor

Yo coincido con Montse en cuanto a lo de *seleccionar*, Berenguer. Tú *seleccionas* una palabra, o una oración o la totalidad del texto para hacer algo con él (trasladarlo, borrarlo, copiarlo, pegar otro en su lugar o lo que se te ocurra), pero *haces clic* (es lo que yo uso, en todo caso) en algún lugar específico (que por lo general es pequeñito). No puedes hacer clic en un texto grande de varios párrafos, pero sí puedes seleccionarlo.


----------



## Berenguer

totor said:


> Yo coincido con Montse en cuanto a lo de *seleccionar*, Berenguer. Tú *seleccionas* una palabra, o una oración o la totalidad del texto para hacer algo con él (trasladarlo, borrarlo, copiarlo, pegar otro en su lugar o lo que se te ocurra), pero *haces clic* (es lo que yo uso, en todo caso) en algún lugar específico (que por lo general es pequeñito). No puedes hacer clic en un texto grande de varios párrafos, pero sí puedes seleccionarlo.



Me parece lógica tu apreciación, pero, en mi opinión, siempre que haces clic, a no ser que lo hagas en un espacio vacío, lo cual es una tontería, seleccionas algo, ya sea un icono, un archivo, una palabra, con doble clic; con triple un párrafo. Seleccionas un botón, una barra,... El hecho de hacer clic lo que hace es que al seleccionar algo se active una función. Cuando hacemos clic en la carita de este editor de textos seleccionamos el menú de emoticones. La acción es hacer clic, y el resultado seleccionarlo. Por eso creo que, seleccionar sería una opción válida para evitar anglicismos. Que no queremos utilizar el resultado sino el hecho en sí, entonces coincido en quedarnos con "hacer clic", ya que la RAE lo admite no directamente.
Un saludo.


----------



## Betildus

Hola a todos:
   ¡Vaya como me han apabullado!, está bien, tienen razón.
A cada país y/o persona el término que le acomode: ratón,  mouse (en inglés, español, francés, etc. ) como gusten. Lo mismo para hacer clic, clicar, pinchar, cliquear, etc. entonces me preguntó ¿por qué la persona que inicia el hilo tiene la duda?, es porque ve la necesidad de un término común en el español. 
 **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)
Todos los días se aprende algo nuevo. Gracias por el aporte.
Saludos.


----------



## chics

¡Hola!

A mí lo que no me gusta nada es la expresión "hacer clic" cuando se puede decir_ clicar_ (u otro verbo). Y "hacer _click_" ya... lo peor. Cuando se trata de botones, lo más correcto es *presionar*, o a veces se usa también *pulsar*. Para algo se mata la gente a que efectivamente haya un efecto visual de movimiento.

Para un enlace; *pinchar*. Ahí admitiría un *clicar*... 

*Seleccionar* es un poco ambiguo, está bien para los menús desplegables multiopciones y para opciones en general, ¡pero en un enlace no implica un movimiento de dedo!

Y *pasar por encima* es eso, tampoco implica pinchar y hay que diferenciarlos.


----------



## mjmuak

Berenguer said:


> Me parece lógica tu apreciación, pero, en mi opinión, siempre que haces clic, a no ser que lo hagas en un espacio vacío, lo cual es una tontería, seleccionas algo, ya sea un icono, un archivo, una palabra, con doble clic; con triple un párrafo. Seleccionas un botón, una barra,... El hecho de hacer clic lo que hace es que al seleccionar algo se active una función. Cuando hacemos clic en la carita de este editor de textos seleccionamos el menú de emoticones. La acción es hacer clic, y el resultado seleccionarlo. Por eso creo que, seleccionar sería una opción válida para evitar anglicismos. Que no queremos utilizar el resultado sino el hecho en sí, entonces coincido en quedarnos con "hacer clic", ya que la RAE lo admite no directamente.
> Un saludo.


 

El DRAE dice lo siguiente de "seleccionar":

*1. *tr. Elegir, escoger por medio de una selección.



Por tanto, a mí no me parece lógico que llamemos "seleccionar" a ese "hacer clic(k)" (que personalmente me gusta más que "clicar" o "cliquear"). Cuando no tienes ninguna opción y sólo hay un botón en el que "hacer click", no estamos seleccionando nada, estamos simplemente poniendo encima el puntero del ratón y apretando uno de sus botones. "Pinchar" me suena bien, supongo que está bastante extendido , pero claro está, no aparece no los diccionarios (por lo menos en el DRAE) con este singificado aún, aunque no creo que tarden. 

Me parece que la mejor opción es la de "hacer clic(k)", porque está muy extendido y hasta la RAE la acepta.

Saludos


----------



## chics

Ah, y por aquí también decimos mucho *picar*. Por influencia del catalán, probablemente. ¿Se utiliza en otros lugares?


----------



## chics

mjmuak said:


> El DRAE dice lo siguiente de "seleccionar":
> 
> *1. *tr. Elegir, escoger por medio de una selección.
> 
> Por tanto, a mí no me parece lógico que llamemos "seleccionar" a ese "hacer clic(k)" (...).
> 
> Cuando no tienes ninguna opción y sólo hay un botón en el que "hacer click", no estamos seleccionando nada, estamos simplemente poniendo encima el puntero del ratón y apretando uno de sus botones.


 
Una selección es una elección. Si tengo calor como ahora puedo abrir la puerta de la derecha o la ventana del fondo. Si sólo elijo, no abro nada. Para describir una acción (finalmente abrí la ventana) necesito el verbo abrir. Con programas de ordenador (y juego, etc.) pasa lo mismo. Cuando se trata de opciones se sobreentiende pero en otros casos (botones, enlaces...) no me parece adecuado.

Los botones se presionan, ¿para qué buscar perífrasis onomatopéyicas extrañas? También se puede presionar sobre un enlace.


----------



## bb008

mirx said:


> En México no se usa ni clicar ni cliquear, y mucho penos pinchar. El único término que conozco es *hacer "click"*, y me parece muy aporpiado por que el dispositivo efectivamente *hace clic* cada vez que lo presionas. Dicho dispositivo se llama ratón o mouse indistinatmente. Hace 6 años era ratón por regla, pero gana terreno el mouse.
> 
> 
> **** Regla 2. Martine (Mod...)


 
Hola a todos:

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, en Venezuela no se usa ni clicar, cliquear, ni ninguna de las anteriores (o todas las nombradas)... solamente clic o click, has clic aquí o allá, pero solo clic


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Ah, y por aquí también decimos mucho *picar*. Por influencia del catalán, probablemente. ¿Se utiliza en otros lugares?


 
¡Ay, Chics, querida! ¿Qué nos pasa hoy que no estamos en sintonía?

No te lo discuto, pero jamás lo había oído... 

Muchos besitos y feliz viaje...


----------



## chics

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Posté par *chics*
> Ah, y por aquí también decimos mucho *picar*.
> 
> 
> 
> No te lo discuto, pero jamás lo había oído...
Click to expand...

¡Buf! yo mucho más que pinchar, clicar, etc.


----------



## mjmuak

chics said:


> Una selección es una elección. Si tengo calor como ahora puedo abrir la puerta de la derecha o la ventana del fondo. Si sólo elijo, no abro nada. Para describir una acción (finalmente abrí la ventana) necesito el verbo abrir. Con programas de ordenador (y juego, etc.) pasa lo mismo. Cuando se trata de opciones se sobreentiende pero en otros casos (botones, enlaces...) no me parece adecuado.


 
Me vas a disculpar, pero no entiendo muy bien lo que quieres decir.

[/quote]Los botones se presionan, ¿para qué buscar perífrasis onomatopéyicas extrañas? También se puede presionar sobre un enlace. [/quote]

No sé a qué te refieres con "perífrases onomatopéyicas extrañas", porque "clicar", "cliquear" o "hacer clic(k)" estás bastante extendidas, así que no veo que sean _extrañas, _calco del inglés yque, por tamto, no te gustan, vale, es tu opinión, pero de raras, yo les veo poco.
 
Y ciertamente los botones _se pr_esi_onan_, pero yo diría más bien que tú presionas el botón del ratón, no el "ok" de la pantalla, aunque sea lo que en realidad quieres hacer, pero bueno, "presionar" es otra opción, pero a mí me sigue gustando más "hacer clic(k).
 
Saludos


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

La palabra que yo más uso en el sur de España es *pinchar.*
*Picar* no se usa en absoluto.
*Clicar *y sus variantes se usan muy poco, casi nada. Creo que se leen más que se oyen. En todo caso me suena más común* hacer click o clic.*

Tras leer el hilo ,creo que lo más correcto sería *pulsar* , pero me temo que no triunfará y nos quedaremos pinchando.


----------



## mirx

> Los botones se presionan, ¿para qué buscar perífrasis onomatopéyicas extrañas? También se puede presionar sobre un enlace.
> 
> No sé a qué te refieres con "perífrases onomatopéyicas extrañas", porque "clicar", "cliquear" o "hacer clic(k)" estás bastante extendidas, así que no veo que sean _extrañas, _calco del inglés yque, por tamto, no te gustan, vale, es tu opinión, pero de raras, yo les veo poco.
> 
> Saludos


 

Por supuesto que la onomatopeya no es nada extraña, o ¿qué no todos percibimos el clic del ratón al hacer clic?

Y bueno, en caso de que fuera extraña la onomatopeya, ¿no es mucho más extraño querer hacer un verbo de esta (cliquear), por dios!?

Así que te apoyo Mjumak, sigamos haciendo clic.


----------



## rafaelgonzalezv

_"¿Clicar, cliquear o hacer clic?_
03 de agosto de 2019. Fundéu BBVA

*¿Es correcta en español la palabra “clickar”? ¿Debemos, mejor, en español, "cliquear"? ¿O el sencillo "clicar"? *No sabemos si a vosotros también, pero a nosotros se nos presenta a menudo la duda… *¿Clicar, cliquear, hacer clic?*

Pues bien, puedes estar tranquilo, porque las tres son correctas. No así *“clickar” o “clickear”*, claro engendro anglocastellano.

*Clicar, cliquear y hacer clic* hacen referencia a la acción de pulsar alguno de los botones del ratón (en algunos países de Hispanoamérica, _mouse_). En español debemos usar la palabra *"clic"* para referirnos a esta acción, no la inglesa _click_.

En los primeros momentos de la informática se solía decir *“hacer clic”*, un término que se creó a partir de la voz “clic”, que según la RAE es la “onomatopeya usada para reproducir ciertos sonidos, como el que se produce al apretar el gatillo de un arma, pulsar un interruptor” y “Pulsación que se hace en alguno de los botones del ratón de un ordenador para dar una instrucción tras haber señalado un enlace o icono en la pantalla”.

Pero pronto nació el verbo *“clicar”* (que se conjuga igual que “picar”) y está recogido en varios diccionarios de uso del español actual con el significado de “pulsar alguno de los botones del ratón de la computadora”.

Si bien en España no es muy común, en algunos países de América Latina se prefiere la forma *“cliquear”*, que se conjuga como “saquear”.

Así que ya lo sabes, tienes tres maneras correctas de nombrar eso que, probablemente, estés haciendo ahora mismo, *clicar, cliquear o hacer clic *en tu ratón."

Fuente: Clicar, cliquear, hacer clic o click - Estandarte


----------



## yakichan

Si a alguien le sirve, yo suelo utilizar en mis escritos técnicos *pulsar* o *hacer clic* (España). 

*Pinchar*, aunque es correcto, nunca lo utilizaría en un escrito. Lo dejaría relegado al habla. De la misma forma que al cursor o puntero del ratón, lo llaman "flecha" (por eso "pincha").

*Clicar* también es correcto, pero en España no suele utilizarse.


----------



## Rocko!

La gran mayoría de las veces usamos imperativos o interrogativos para esto: Haz/haga clic — ¿le hago/doy clic?


----------

